# conexion del cny70 con un schmitt trigger



## Siddharta (Ago 16, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo un problema, a la hora de conectar mi sensor CNY70 al Schmitt trigger (HCF40106B) me sale +5v en la salida todo el tiempo, parece que no detecta la pequeña señal del CNY70.


aqui les adjunto la imagen de mi conexion, espero me den su opinion.
(elegi esta configuracion porque pense que era muy sencilla pero ya veo que no )


----------



## Siddharta (Ago 17, 2007)

es normal que siempre el cny70 te de un voltaje muy bajo menor a 1v???


----------



## El nombre (Ago 17, 2007)

Su salida es un transistor. Cuando conduce tiene la caida Vce (ver datashett) cuando es infinito teorico. 

Saludos


----------



## Siddharta (Ago 18, 2007)

Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero no entiendo muy bien que es lo que me quieres decir.
Debo conectar un transistor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Intenta aumentando la resistencia de 47 KOms a 220 KOms.

El Nombre te habla de la caida interna del foto-transistor en saturacion (Refleccion maxima= Conduccion plena) y su resistencia en el modo corte (Oscuridad total).

Recuerda que la refleccion se produce a muy corta distancia y una mejor o peor reflectividad te cambia la tension de salida.

¿ Por que en tu esquema figuran 2 optos ?


----------



## dony89 (Ago 19, 2007)

mira yo estoy haciendo un proyecto final para el colegio , que es un robot autónomo, y estoy utilizando los sensores cny70, y encontre un circuito en internet que funciona perfectamente.

saludos y suerte... espero que te sirva, yo lo probe y anda a la perfección. 

http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm


----------



## El nombre (Ago 19, 2007)

El que envia el promotor del hilo tambien funciona y es mucho más económico.


----------



## Alejo GS (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola Amigos Del Foro,
Yo Utilizo Esos Sensores Pero Con Las Resistencias Al Lado Positivo Y La Linea Que Sale Del Colector A La Resistencia De 47k La Envio A Un Inversor 74LS14 Y De Ahy La Paso A La Pata Del Pic, Usualmente Que Utilizo Es El 16F84A.

*Utilizo El 7414 Para Codificar Los Pulsos Bajos Y Altos.*

Si No Saben Como Conectarlo, Aunque Lo Dudo Estas Son Las Patas.


----------



## OptimusTronic (Oct 29, 2007)

Gracias por la explicacion.


----------



## mordax (Nov 4, 2007)

ke buenas respuestas


----------



## cebartes (Abr 12, 2008)

Veo su explicacion y le logro entender, pero quisiera saber si se puede aplicar igual con un QRD1114, por que yo ya no pude conseguir CNY70, esa es mi duda, ojala alguien me pudiera responder, gracias


----------



## 20deoctubre (May 2, 2008)

Muchicimas gracias Alejo GS tu conexión del sensor me resulto completamente exitosa.


----------



## 20deoctubre (May 3, 2008)

Bueno en principio totalmente exitosa. Lo que paso fue que con la pura salida del sensor si me daba el nivel logico bajo y el alto para la configuración que utilice.
El problema vino cuando quise conectarle una carga como un led para probarlo, no funciono    . El voltaje que le llegaba al led variaba entre dos y un volt (ningun nivel logico comun) y el LED nunca encendio ni se apago. Me paso igual al intentar conectarlo al 74HC14 y pues supongo que pasara lo mismo si lo conecto a la GAL22V10 que planeo utilizar para el control de los motores (hasta con un cablesillo comun el voltaje se me cayo hasta 2 volts)
Ojala alguien se apiade de mi y me ayude...   desde ya gracias


----------



## alegh19 (Jul 16, 2009)

la impedancia del 74LS14 es muy baja, no funciona muy bien y tiene mucho ruido es mejor usar un lm358 como comparador


----------



## karl (Jul 17, 2009)

yo he usado 7414s con un arreglo similar al mostrado, sin embargo, como se menciona tambien antes, es más facil conectar el opto a tierra y a la entrada que usar el opto como el lado positivo.

Una forma de darse idea de si funciona o no, es medir el voltaje en la el punto medio entre el opto y la resistencia tapando el opto y luego iluminandolo con una lampara (no se preocupen, las resistencias dan tambien luz "inflaroja"), se debe registrar una caida de voltaje en algúna condicion, y hay que ver si el cambio de voltaje es suficiente para que marque un valor fijo en el integrado que alimentan, si no mal recuerdo, un 7414 necesita voltajes superiores a los 3 volts para tomarlo como un 1 y voltajes menores a 1.4 como un 0, cualquier cosa intermedia puede dar cualquier resultado, lo que no es bueno.


----------



## skipy86 (Ago 19, 2009)

buenas amigos miren emprendo la asaña de un seguidor de linea, y pues mi duda surge si con la configuracion que uds mencionar y enviado pulsos detectables para el pic, no es necesario la etapa pwm en el codigo del pic, o si es necesario y alguien tiene una para el control de la velocidad de motores agradeceria su ayuda....


----------



## karl (Ago 21, 2009)

no entendi lo que quieres.
el PWM se suele usar para controlar la velocidad de un motor, si tienes un sensor infrarojo como el CNY 70 no necesitas darle un tren de pulsos, un par de resistencias y listo, tu sensor produce una señal que puede ser interpretada por el PIC.
El PIC se me hace un tanto exagerado para un seguidor de linea, puedes hacerlo con un L293D (control de motores) y un 7414
para procesar las señales, el 7414 es un inversor schmitt trigger, lo que hace que no tartamudee.


----------



## skipy86 (Ago 21, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> no entendi lo que quieres.
> el PWM se suele usar para controlar la velocidad de un motor, si tienes un sensor infrarojo como el CNY 70 no necesitas darle un tren de pulsos, un par de resistencias y listo, tu sensor produce una señal que puede ser interpretada por el PIC.
> El PIC se me hace un tanto exagerado para un seguidor de linea, puedes hacerlo con un L293D (control de motores) y un 7414
> para procesar las señales, el 7414 es un inversor schmitt trigger, lo que hace que no tartamudee.



amigo gracias por tu respuesta, pero es que es obligacion usar el pic en este proyecto, y pues ahorita lo que tengo es que de la salida de mi sensor lo mando  a un puerto del pic(uso 2 sensores), y el control de motores con el l293d, pero en los pines 1,2 que es respecto al control del primer motor que le conectaria? porque ahi tengo entendido que es donde recibe la señal pwm.....pero si no la quiero usar que conectaria? y el 7414 es para que siga una velocidad constante vrdd? y el 7414 ese si no entiendo donde lo conectaria? a la salida de mis sensores he visto una configuracion pero nose si a eso te refieres....


----------



## oberol26 (Jun 3, 2010)

Alejo GS dijo:


> Hola Amigos Del Foro,
> Yo Utilizo Esos Sensores Pero Con Las Resistencias Al Lado Positivo Y La Linea Que Sale Del Colector A La Resistencia De 47k La Envio A Un Inversor 74LS14 Y De Ahy La Paso A La Pata Del Pic, Usualmente Que Utilizo Es El 16F84A.
> 
> *Utilizo El 7414 Para Codificar Los Pulsos Bajos Y Altos.*
> ...


Me haz salvado la existencia! ja! estuve luchando X poder configurarlo y aki halle la respuesta GRACIAS!! si te conociera te invitaba unas chelas! jajaa!


----------



## Barrero0717 (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola a todos..
tengo un problema con la utilizacion de este sensor con el 74LS14...
Se supone que con valores menores que 1.4V, el 74LS14 reconoce eso como un 0, y cuando utilizo el sensor CNY70 alcanza a llegar 0.8V a la entrada del inversor pero a su salida siguen habiendo 0V... 
He mirado el integrado y esta en perfecto estado porque me funciona con un fotodiodo receptor infrarrojo...

Cual puede ser el problema???


----------



## jenkinss17 (Ene 27, 2012)

los bajos de se~nal tienen que ser conectados con un resistor de 270ohm a ground antes de entrar al integrado, esto genera el 0 logico con el cual tu logica en el trigger funcionara correctamente.


----------



## inventable (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola Siddharta,
el fototransistor se encuentra conectado como seguidor de tensión (con salida por el emisor).
Yo conectaría la entrada del schmitt trigger al colector del cny70 y pondrìa la resistencia entre el colector y el positivo. El emisor del cny70 lo conectaría directamente a negativo. Si haces así (emisor común) el cny70 gana en tensión y por lo tanto logra superar el umbral del schmitt trigger. El problema es que trabajará al contrario pero lo resuelves simplemente metiendo un segundo schmitt trigger como inversor en casacada.


----------



## gerardo tovar (May 27, 2012)

hola 
una duda con el pic16f628 creo que tiene smith trigger, y no se si es necesario que le ponga el cd40106 para un cny70?


----------

